# Looking to find cause of death of Albino Sailfin Plecostomus



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi. Recently, my Albino Sailfin Plecostomus catfish unfortunately passed away. I was hoping to determine the cause, so at to prevent it in future.

A month leading up to the event, I had cleaned the tank and in the process, rotated a large 'tower' fixture 90 degrees. This tower was the catfishes choice of residence during the day. Shortly after, we noticed the catfish hanging on the glass near the thermometer (about 3 cm from the water's surface). Occasionally it would hide on the tower, but this seemed to be it's new point of residence, so we thought nothing of it.

A week ago, it's spot had moved upwards slightly, such that it was about 5mm away from the surface. It was still breathing, swimming and eating normally, so this didn't seem to be a problem.

When I got home today, I found the catfish had 'hidden' underneath a bit of driftwood. Disturbing the driftwood, I found that it was no longer with us.
Inspecting it, I saw that it's insides (being an albino, it was possible to see through it's stomach with ease) had turned almost completely black.

Aside from these symptoms, nothing was done out of the ordinary on the month leading up. The PH was normal (7.0-7.2), and the feeding was on schedule (every 3 days a cucumber was placed in the tank. However, this occasion was a day late due to us not being able to make it to the store. Late cucumbers are not uncommon). We've have another catfish (Chinese Algae Eater) for several years now, and it has gone through 3 different tanks (changes of scenery) just fine. The only other thing worth mentioning is that it's tail was getting a little torn in places in the month leading up, possibly caused by the resident Fighting Fish.

I understand this is a big read, and for that I apologize. I didn't want to leave anything out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The CAE are known to completely stop eating algae after maturing and then turning it's cleaning behavior towards other fish in the tank.They will remove areas of the protective slime coat on fish leaving them open to infection and disease(along with highly stressed).so possibly the CAE is to blame(re home him to LFS).I didn't see any mention of tank size ,waterchanges or other parameters(ammonia,nitrite and nitrates) either.Plecostomus are large waste creators and require regular waterchanges along with above average filtering.Without all the other water parameters it is possible that ammonia or nitrite may have poisoned him(and a reasonable explanation of him going closer and closer to surface as ammonia saturates lower water levels more heavily(where it is created by decomposing waste).


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Hm... the CAE has been reasonably tame. We haven't seen it harm another fish in almost 2 years now. However, it could be possible that missing the 'cucumber day' made it compensate by harming another fish instead.

The tank is 40 liters, and is a cube shape. I am unsure what 'LFS' stands for, but we'd really like to avoid relocating it if possible. We have a filter constantly running at max during the day, and both the filter and the tank was cleaned about 15 days ago, so the pump is running at maximum efficiency (the charcoal in the pump was also replaced). As for ammonia/nitrates, we lack the chemicals for testing that, so I'd need to get back to you on that. What I can say is that the fixtures in our tank do have a bit of algae growing on them, but this is scrubbed off every other water change.

Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Milun said:


> Hm... the CAE has been reasonably tame. We haven't seen it harm another fish in almost 2 years now. However, it could be possible that missing the 'cucumber day' made it compensate by harming another fish instead.
> 
> The tank is 40 liters, and is a cube shape. I am unsure what 'LFS' stands for, but we'd really like to avoid relocating it if possible. We have a filter constantly running at max during the day, and both the filter and the tank was cleaned about 15 days ago, so the pump is running at maximum efficiency (the charcoal in the pump was also replaced). As for ammonia/nitrates, we lack the chemicals for testing that, so I'd need to get back to you on that. What I can say is that the fixtures in our tank do have a bit of algae growing on them, but this is scrubbed off every other water change.
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply.


When you clean your filter never replace all the media at once, just rinse it out with the aquarium water you have removed for the water change. Removing objects and too thorough of a cleaning may of caused a mini cycle, and whatever was chewing on his tail may of stressed him enough to be more susceptible then the others in the tank.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

I probably worded that poorly. I didn't 'replace' the whole filter, only the charcoal. The rest (sponge, .......weird rock things who's name I forget) were cleaned, but not replaced.

As for what was chewing on it's tail: We have 2 catfish (one Chinese Algae eater, one smaller, stockier Sailfin), a Japanese Fighting Fish and some Neon/Rummy Nose Tetra's. We also have a snakelike fish (it looks like a snake with small whiskers and fins at the head. Sorry, I can't remember it's name) which lives under the same driftwood we found the catfish under. We barely see it out of its hole.

Are any of those likely culprits (besides the CAE)? And what should we do to prevent them from hurting other fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm really going to keep pointing at the CAE.Too much documentation of them becomming aggressive,territorial and going after fish with similiar shape in particular.
I'll geuss the "snake like "guy is a weather loach(I think thy're also called dojo loaches.They are nocturnal scavengers and not likely a "suspect".
If it is not the CAE I will move to water quality.
LFS = Local Fish Store


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sorry your fish died. Nothing you've shared suggests to me that another fish is responsible for the pleco's death. 

That said, captive pleco's often suffer from malnutrition due to an inefficient amount of daily fiber. Wood is an ok occasional source of fiber, but when consumed daily, it's unhealthy. When a proper source of daily fiber isn't offered, these fish will eat in excess, whatever they can find including detritus and pellets that are high in protein. (You've got protein lying around in there...that's why your CAE isn't sucking on his tankmates.) Pleco's have difficulty digesting large amounts of protein thus develop partial bowl obstructions that tax their ability to absorb nutrients. When nutrients are low, their fins start to break down and their oxygen needs increase. Your pleco exhibited signs of both. About that time internal bacterial infections set in and increase their abdominal pressure. Eventually they eat a meal that causes their bowel to completely obstruct, and their gastrointestinal organs spring a slow leak or an abruption...either of which cause purulent waste products and blood to leak into the pelvic region. This, in combination with emaciation, is likely the cause of your pleco's darkening abdomen.

Pleco's are a commonly sold fish with uncommon dietary needs. Unfortunately, pleco's don't come with directions. Fortunately, there are some good websites out there dedicated solely to the care of plecos...hit one of those up next go around. Also, a 10 gallon tank is not large enough for a sailfin...not even close. That small environment was likely another source of stress for your Pleco. You could try a bristlenose pleco but golly, I'm thinking at least a 20 if not a 40 gallon for one of those guys too. And even healthy plecos require oxygen rich water...more so than other commonly kept fish.

Again, I'm sorry about your pleco.


----------



## johnmclaren (Aug 21, 2013)

It is nothing to apologize, it is good that you shared your interest and tried to inspect the happened. Thanks that you shared your thoughts.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Goby, that was a really good explanation.

Also, (and I'm sorry I forgot to mention this), but I DID have a bristlenose (I just forgot what they were called, so I googled pictures of catfish and the 'Pleco' name was what matched). We do have a filter which oxygenates the water running constantly throughout the day though... so could it have been the missed 'cucumber day' that stressed it out? Because we give the standard fish flakes, dried shrimp pelletes and cucumbers at least once every week, which I believed to be a varied diet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Having a black belly suggests to much protein in its diet. It is a common ailment of plecos. Plecos do need wood in their diet as it does help them with digestion. Missing one day of cucumbers won't cause enough stress to kill a fish.
I would also suggest start using zuchinni or blanched kale instead of cukes as cukes are more water than anything else and don't add enough to their diet. Once use to it they will also eat unsalted green beans, broccoli and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Hm... ok. But don't I need to cook/boil the zucchini first?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I never cook mine. I usually just put a fork or a dull butter knife through it to hold it down.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lacking more than basic knowledge(myself) I will AGREE with Goby and Susankat.
We are lucky to have such knowledgeable members who care for all life.
Thanks you two,especially Goby,I think you two nailed it.
1^ with zucchini instead of cukes!


----------



## Milun (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok then. I'll try uncooked zucchini and see where that takes me. Thanks for all your help identifying the problem!


----------

